# I'm not getting my referral paid!



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

This week I gave my referral code to two new riders before I started the ride, both times I saw with my own eyes that their phone displayed the promotion code was accepted.

Yet on this week statement : zero referral bonus.

Am I the only one seing this?


----------



## CarGuy (Oct 4, 2014)

You are not the first & definitely won't be the last..my friend referred a few drivers back when Uber was offering a $250 bonus (instead of just $50 now) and he never received it either. He is still fighting it


----------



## Devindl (Oct 2, 2014)

I had one that showed up the week after. Maybe you'll be lucky like that.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

You need to pay close attention to this and write down every single one that you KNOW used it.
They are rarely paid on unless you bring it to their attention. I have to write in about them every time.
I think may *3 *of my *15* have been paid on without me having to say something to support about it.
However, they have paid every single one cuz I think they now know I'm on top of my game with my Promo Codes! What troubles me is the ones I don't know about ... I wonder how many I don't get paid on those.
I use my Promo Code to pay for my driver phone (device) each week. So far I'm way ahead in that department!


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> This week I gave my referral code to two new riders before I started the ride, both times I saw with my own eyes that their phone displayed the promotion code was accepted.
> 
> Yes on this week statement : zero referral bonus.
> 
> Am I the only one seing this?


Maybe it was because the trip was already accepted? Uber would know that you did not refer these people to Uber.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Don't worry Uber will sending you a 55 gallon drum of Astro Glide !!


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> This week I gave my referral code to two new riders before I started the ride, both times I saw with my own eyes that their phone displayed the promotion code was accepted.
> 
> Yes on this week statement : zero referral bonus.
> 
> Am I the only one seing this?


I have handed out about 20 and I had two show up this pay period. But who knows? There ain't no way of knowing.


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

Have the same issue.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Ya I had pax use my code several times and haven't only seen payments on 2 occasions.


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

CarGuy said:


> You are not the first & definitely won't be the last..my friend referred a few drivers back when Uber was offering a $250 bonus (instead of just $50 now) and he never received it either. He is still fighting it


Same with me wtf


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

_*"I use my Promo Code to pay for my driver phone (device) each week. So far I'm way ahead in that department!*_"

Yep, you're really pulling one over their eyes there.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Here's my problem with promo codes. I have now had six people in the last few weeks who are unable to use the promo code on their first ride. Sometimes it's my promo code. Sometimes it is someone else's. Several of these people, I watched with my own eyes as they downloaded the app and entered all of their payment information. They clearly had never used Uber, never downloaded it onto their phone before, and some had never even heard of Uber before.

Every single one of these people got an error message stating that a promo code had already been used for this account. Do what? They just created the account and just downloaded the app onto their phone!!!

So, I've had three or four separate email conversations with Uber about this. First, it takes a minimum of at least three responses before they stop sending you a different version of a canned reply that oftentimes doesn't even have anything to do with what you're trying to accomplish.

I discuss with them that I believe there is a glitch in the software somehow because I refuse to believe that all six of these people are either lying or simply do not remember ever downloading this app and using a ride with it before in their lives. With one case, I was told that the person did, in fact, use a promo code previously. I asked for the specific, exact date and time when this rider had used a promo code before and they never responded back.

I've passed out at least a couple hundred cards with my promo code and I've yet to see a single referral bonus. I believe either Uber is not paying me for riders who actually are successful in using a promo code - or - there's a serious glitch in the app on being able to use the promo codes in the first place.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Funny how when I email Uber they usually reply within 24 hours, 48 hours max... But the email I sent about this unpaid referral problem has been unanswered for more than a week now. Coincidence?


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Get this...and I wonder if my situation is unique or not. My promo code has a zero for the second digit. You really cannot tell if it is a zero or the alphabet 'O'. I wonder if this is intentional.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Courageous said:


> Get this...and I wonder if my situation is unique or not. My promo code has a zero for the second digit. You really cannot tell if it is a zero or the alphabet 'O'. I wonder if this is intentional.


Yep. Uber has only been in my city for a couple of months now. A bunch of us drivers who met up out on the road decided to get together one night. That issue came up. I'd say probably half of the riders in my city that I've met have a'o' in their promo code, including mine.


----------



## benites (Sep 14, 2014)

Uber thieves!


----------



## benites (Sep 14, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> This week I gave my referral code to two new riders before I started the ride, both times I saw with my own eyes that their phone displayed the promotion code was accepted.
> 
> Yes on this week statement : zero referral bonus.
> 
> Am I the only one seing this?


You're not the only ones. Greedy people


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Uber steals wholesale but at least your making them money which you get to taste sometimes.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

I really wish I actually knew what your referral codes did. It's our biggest debate, so far.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Enrich uber

/done


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> _*"I use my Promo Code to pay for my driver phone (device) each week. So far I'm way ahead in that department!*_"
> 
> Yep, you're really pulling one over their eyes there.


No need to pull any wool ... Just a way to get that fee paid for without really having them take it from my fares! Better to take it from my bonus money than my fare money I worked for! There's the difference!


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> This week I gave my referral code to two new riders before I started the ride, both times I saw with my own eyes that their phone displayed the promotion code was accepted.
> 
> Yet on this week statement : zero referral bonus.
> 
> Am I the only one seing this?


My buddy who referred me never got his "Bone-us" either....pUBERty is not prejudice, they will screw/bone anyone, seems to be their business model.


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 9, 2016)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Funny how when I email Uber they usually reply within 24 hours, 48 hours max... But the email I sent about this unpaid referral problem has been unanswered for more than a week now. Coincidence?


This is a big scam. 
My account was deactivated with no reason on December for having quite a big amount of referrals. First I was missing payments, then someone inside was deducting the bonuses physically and I notice. I complained and they refund the money. Then I someone took 1000 out but without leaving the trace. I complained and no answer for 2 weeks. Then they ask me to provide more information since they couldn't see anything (BS) I provide all the information and didn't get a reply for 3 days. Get a reply. Your account has been deactivated for violating uber rules bla bla... I was like... what ? 
They kept hundreds of drivers I got for them in different cities and disconnect me to avoid paying. No reply after, no warning, nothing. Insider fraud job. 
Later this year, I was helping a friend get referrals through her account, got around 80 sign ups for her with some big commission ones. Little by little some started falling, some statuses were not showing in the progress bar, but you always get email confirmation of sign ups, first trip and completed goal. Little after uber blocked/disappeared the invite tabs and progress bars from app and website. Thought it was a glitch but it was in purpose. Last Friday $2000 incentive email fell to be paid to her and never credited to the account. Emailed, first replies asking for more information (BS) no answer for week and a half, today an email warning we're blocking the invite option and not honoring referrals anymore on this account. ====>> Fraud/scam . 
Every referral was legally legitimate. 
People inside uber are taking credit for these driver referrals. Stealing. If you complain it's very easy for them to deactivate you no reason but keep all your business. It's just numbers. They lost one but get more drivers. 
Very deceptive.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

You should contact the consumer fraud division of your district or county attorney. Additionally, notify Uber by email that you are doing so.



Johnny G said:


> This is a big scam.
> My account was deactivated with no reason on December for having quite a big amount of referrals. First I was missing payments, then someone inside was deducting the bonuses physically and I notice. I complained and they refund the money. Then I someone took 1000 out but without leaving the trace. I complained and no answer for 2 weeks. Then they ask me to provide more information since they couldn't see anything (BS) I provide all the information and didn't get a reply for 3 days. Get a reply. Your account has been deactivated for violating uber rules bla bla... I was like... what ?
> They kept hundreds of drivers I got for them in different cities and disconnect me to avoid paying. No reply after, no warning, nothing. Insider fraud job.
> Later this year, I was helping a friend get referrals through her account, got around 80 sign ups for her with some big commission ones. Little by little some started falling, some statuses were not showing in the progress bar, but you always get email confirmation of sign ups, first trip and completed goal. Little after uber blocked/disappeared the invite tabs and progress bars from app and website. Thought it was a glitch but it was in purpose. Last Friday $2000 incentive email fell to be paid to her and never credited to the account. Emailed, first replies asking for more information (BS) no answer for week and a half, today an email warning we're blocking the invite option and not honoring referrals anymore on this account. ====>> Fraud/scam .
> ...


----------



## Crissie (Feb 1, 2017)

How about this one! I referred my bf to drive he did his 30 rides and we both got our incentives. THEN 2 weeks later both incentives were charged back to us! Emailed several times with no answer went to hub. They were vauge said it had something to do with giving friends or family rides? What?? So now no phone number to call no clear answer? Are we just totally screwed??


----------

